# First IUi at Lister



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all
I finally had my first IUI at the lister on Monday .... Now on day 2 of the dreaded two week wait!
Feeling good, havent bought my test kit yet so no temptation to test early! How long will that last I wonder!!
Lulu xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Lulu,
I'm waiting for my ovulation day so i can ring the hospital and get booked in! Will either be this Friday or Saturday so getting nervous now... It's my first IUI too! I dont think I could wait the whole 2ww either before temptaion kicks in... but we shall see 
What actually happens to you at the hospital when you turn up for IUI? xxx


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi there
I was v impressed - all very quick and easy....  The lab were next door and just before it happened one of the lab technicians put her head thro a hatch, said hello, waved a tube of sperm at me and said something like "it's good quality sperm, 80 million bla bla motility" or something. Over my head and i was so nervous I just laughed at the ridiculousness of the situation. It was like having a smear except the nurse inserted a tiny tube through which the sperm was injected.  Slightly uncomfortable but not painful. 
I was allowed to lie there after the event as long as I wanted but I got bored as noone to talk to (mobile signal rubbish at the lister) so I got up, paid the bill and went shopping in sloane square. 
Felt shattered that night tho and still am. It's the culmination of 2.5 years of thinking, deliberation, talking, consulting, reading, arguing (with my parents), overcoming shocks and hurdles.... Only just hitting home. 
So take it very easy next week - I've been in bed at 8pm 2 nights in a row and I might not even be pregnant!
Good luck xxx


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi hope u dnt mind me joining I had my first iui last Wednesday so now on day 8 of 2ww. It is so hard and even Thoe I shouldn't have I done a test yesterday with first response. One line came up straight away but then another line very very faint came up but putting it down to still having the trigger shot in my system, but I dnt think I can wait till this Wednesday so might do another this sat I would rather know where I am. 

Lulu I wish u all the baby dust in the world and fingers crossed  

Ladyg58  I hope all goes well for iui and I just made sure I rested as much as possible and I know sounds silly but as soon as I got home I had my legs up and stayed for rest of the night


----------

